# lamellas



## sequoia97 (Dec 29, 2009)

OK so i bought a trestle to use on my table. The instructions aren't very clear...they just say to use the lamellas A-B on the inner and outer side

I can't find the definition or how to apply it- Does any one know what that means or how to apply it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

THe only suggestion I can offer is that lamella refers to plates or layers, as in 'laminate". One is a lamella, plural is lamellas.

Hypernyms ("lamella" is a kind of...):

plate (a sheet of metal or wood or glass or plastic)

http://arch.designcommunity.com/topic-3605.html

these may or may not help, but I don't have your trestle to look at to evaluate it! They may be plates that bind your trestle members together. Best of luck!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, this is a word I have never heard before, LOL 

Here: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/lamella

I guess definition 3 or 4 _may_ apply... This is what happens when instructions are written in a foreign language and then translated to English hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sequoia97 said:


> OK so i bought a trestle to use on my table. The instructions aren't very clear...they just say to use the lamellas A-B on the inner and outer side
> 
> I can't find the definition or how to apply it- Does any one know what that means or how to apply it?
> 
> Thanks!!!


You bought A trestle. ONE?

What gauge are you modeling?

O gauge trestles are marked. Just start with the smallest and work your way up.


----------



## sequoia97 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Lionel Instuctions.


----------



## sequoia97 (Dec 29, 2009)

How is that relevant...???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> You bought A trestle. ONE?
> 
> What gauge are you modeling?
> 
> O gauge trestles are marked. Just start with the smallest and work your way up.










I will ask again (a little louder)..........what gauge (scale) are you modeling?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I want you to post those directions. I need a good laugh or an education.


Your Quote: "How is that relevant...???" 
Mine: So far you haven't told me ... anything except your two questions and a Thank you.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sequoia97, What T-man and Ed are trying to communicate to you is that they'd like to help, but need more information from you to do so. Can you post pics of the instructions or your apparatus? As Ed pointed out, a trestle is a single structure that is usually a truncated "A" shape...a bridge can be supported by a series of trestles, the 'legs' of a trestle bridge. Lamina are, in general communication, as series of flat surfaces arranged as a series of plates, like the gills in a mushroom. We're trying to envision what you're building so we can help. The manual T-Man posted showed a basic set of trestles arranged in rising sequence; picture a similar series with gradually taller flat sheets and you have one example of a laminar trestle. We'd like to see what yours (or your instructions) look like so we can help.

Thanks,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Sequoia97, What T-man and Ed are trying to communicate to you is that they'd like to help, but need more information from you to do so. Can you post pics of the instructions or your apparatus? As Ed pointed out, a trestle is a single structure that is usually a truncated "A" shape...a bridge can be supported by a series of trestles, the 'legs' of a trestle bridge. Lamina are, in general communication, as series of flat surfaces arranged as a series of plates, like the gills in a mushroom. We're trying to envision what you're building so we can help. The manual T-Man posted showed a basic set of trestles arranged in rising sequence; picture a similar series with gradually taller flat sheets and you have one example of a laminar trestle. We'd like to see what yours (or your instructions) look like so we can help.
> 
> Thanks,


Is that what I was trying to do?

I just wanted to know what scale (or gauge he was working with)

I guess it's a secret.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I ALWAYS give you the benefit of the doubt, Ed. *L* Surely you weren't just jerking his chain...just a lil bit?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A post like this reminds me of the Gong Show. Within two written lines you want to bang the gong and get on with the next. 

A good idea for a smilie, but no on would want to post again.

The leg pulling was from the initial author. My guess a bored engineering student. I can't believe the term is used in a set of directions.

That reminds me. I have read on other forums about students using these forums for college projects.The members had a knack to recognize it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Then I stand corrected and forwarned over the next one. I guess his failure to respond indicates I shouldn't have given HIM the benefit of the doubt! To be honest, I thought he had a kit for a trestle bridge that had gussets and a poor translation chose the wrong word. That, or he had a bridge whose trestle was composed of a series of rising plywood or plastic cards with stands.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just wanted to know what gauge he was talking about.:laugh:



GONG!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the next time one like this comes up, I'm going to say, "Can we assume you are running B gauge?" If the answer is yes, we'll know it's actually BS gauge.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> I think the next time one like this comes up, I'm going to say, "Can we assume you are running B gauge?" If the answer is yes, we'll know it's actually BS gauge.


Thats the first thing I ask. As you can have different answers to different gauges.

I normally ask twice the second time a little louder.

If I get no response I ignore the rest.


----------

